# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Zoe to become pregnant?

## shirlene76

I read on wikipidia that zoe becomes pregnant and Will tries to persuade her to have an abortion :EEK!:  

Sorry dont know if this is old news or not!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoe_Carpenter[/URL]

----------


## Jojo

Moving to Rumour Mill till confirmed Spoiler.  Wikpedia is sometimes a great source, but other times, because of being editable, is not so reliable.  :Smile: 

Welcome to SB's by the way  :Smile:

----------

shirlene76 (20-02-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

With Becca and Amy having baby storylines i doubt that another cast member will get a pregnancy storyline. I don't really care about Zoe or Will as characters they are useless.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I don't really care about Zoe or Will as characters they are useless.


I like Zoe but not Will  :Nono:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I wouldn't mind this rumour being true actually, i think it would be a good storyline. I like Zoe as a character, and Will persauding her to have an abortion could result in more of his mind games, but i think it is unlikely as Amy has her storyline at the moment with her pregnancy.

----------


## Abbie

Hmm wouldnt really mind if this happened however that would mean alot of baby storylines recently.

----------


## Katy

I tink it would fit though if weird will made her have an abortion. That way there is no baby. But like Em says Wikipedia could be making it up, all depends on the editor.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> I don't really care about Zoe or Will as characters they are useless.
> 
> 
> I like Zoe but not Will


Will's a physco! I like Zoe to though, she needs to get together with Zac!  :Big Grin:

----------

